
Show HN: Incrediibli simple shared lists - loomi
http://diib.li
======
loomi
Yes it is basic and simple and everything... but it proved to be really nice
to get some stuff planning, where you can chip in ideas as a group.

It is shared and is updating on the spot!

~~~
dedif
You can even have lists of lists -- that's powerful!

------
brudgers
Is there a public source code repository?

~~~
loomi
No, it is anyway easy to code. It is more about the UX and model of exchange
...

We might look into open sourcing if more interest is voiced.

